# Click or not click???



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

That is the question!!!! 

I haven't been but my son uses it and I have noticed a lot of people using it. I trained a Rottweiler years ago and never did any of this and she was so obedient all the time. I didn't even have to have a treat she just loved doing it and being with me. Mona is a "different Breed" so to speak. She loves doing it but if I don't have a treat she won't do it not even sit sometimes. She will be doing great and then I'm at a place with no treats and she doesn't even move her butt. What do I do???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Our trainer has us use the word "yes" I like it better cause you don't need to have a clicker in your hand or keep a clicker. I would loose it anyhow. ?
Our trainers dog placed 11th in the country for agility. So we trust her. 
The yes is said in a high fast voice. 
Both Gabe and Willow know it. IMHO 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury (May 1, 2013)

I've been told repeatedly that if I used a clicker instead of a vocal clue that our training would 'progress quicker'. Well, I'm fine with the speed we progress and I don't have to carry around a little training implement that I'm pretty much guaranteed to loose or not have in my hand at the right time when I want to catch a behavior for shaping.
I certainly won't say DON'T get a clicker, but I just find that a good high, short, snappy 'yes!' fits my needs perfectly.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

The important thing is to mark the exact instant that the behavior you are training is preformed. Clickers do this very well and are very distinctive from other sounds in the dogs environment.

Using the word "yes" can be effective as well as long as it does not get watered down in normal conversations with your dog. I use both in training and find the clicker is hard to beat.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I used a clicker for my Ausse,but I felt that she didn't respond as well because she prefers verbal. Plus, it didn't seem to help her improve. And like your baby, is not interested in working if theres no treat. Dreamer, on the other hand loves working, with or without a treat. Anytime, anyday, anywhere. She loves to please. I use a LOT of verbal praise for her. In public I use treats to keep her 100% focused on me.
Her brother is much more calm(Dreamer is wild and bouncy)and his mommy uses a clicker. I don't know if that might be a contributing factor or not.


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

I cannot even use a clicker on Yuki. She's terrified of the sound it makes. So I use my voice, and that works perfectly for her. She too refuses to listen when she knows I don't have any treats. When I have treats on me, I don't have to hand them out every time. It's enough that she knows I have them in my pocket


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

I have decided to continue with the voice and treats. I found a treat that she is nuts about so this will be her training treats and then I have another for her potty treats. I did get a different sounding Kong squeaker that we are going to try for calling her to come inside when we let her out to play. I am trying to do it all right because I'm crazy about my girl! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

MonaLisa said:


> I have decided to continue with the voice and treats. I found a treat that she is nuts about so this will be her training treats and then I have another for her potty treats.* I did get a different sounding Kong squeaker that we are going to try for calling her to come inside when we let her out to play. *I am trying to do it all right because I'm crazy about my girl!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't recommend using a toy as her cue to come. You might not always have that along with you when you need her to come. A toy could be a reinforcer though...IF and only if she loves it a whole lot. For a reinforcer, it must be something she values_ highly _and it must change behavior. I responded to your thread about having trouble with her recall. I hope it will help. I mentioned not using a cue in the beginning of teaching any behavior, so _calling_ her to come (if she's not reliable on the recall) is premature.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh I get that. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I also use the yes marker. With my Aussie I had two versions of come. A verbal come which was always rewarded with play affection or treats and a bell ring. The bell ring always was a super fantastic super yummy treat. He always was good about coming but was a bullet for the bell. I used the bell in case he got loose the sound would carry further than a voice and if we were on vacation he would not have to respond to an unfamiliar voice. He only got loose a few time but once while we were on vacation. The girl who lost him just drove around the neighborhood raining the bell. Zack came and jumped right into the car.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Another "yes!" marker here!

I also use "oops" when she doesn't offer the behavior I'm seeking. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

